
Make America Singapore - dr_
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/18/opinion/sunday/make-america-singapore.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region
======
clydethefrog
I'm fearing more and more that philosophers Sloterdijk and Zizek were right in
predicting the ideas of Lee Kuan Yew, the founding father of Singapore, will
shape the next century.

>"Could we in fact be seeing the conditions for the further radicalization of
capitalism? German philosopher Peter Sloterdijk once told me that, if there is
a person alive to whom they will build monuments 100 years from now, it is Lee
Kuan Yew, the Singaporean leader who did more than anyone else to promote and
implement the marriage of capitalism and authoritarianism -- an arrangement he
euphemistically referred to as "Asian values." The virus of this authoritarian
capitalism is slowly but surely spreading around the globe, nowhere more so
than China."

------
carsongross
Well, Singapore is a bit different than the US:

It is very small, literally a city state, making any sort of administrative
effort far easier.

It is ruled very severely because Lee Kuan Yew felt multiculturalism and
personal freedom were at odds.

They have an average IQ almost a standard deviation higher than the US.

It seems silly to think that we could replicate what they have in any
meaningful way. Something like a slightly worse British or Canadian system is
probably the best we could hope for.

~~~
hueving
>They have an average IQ almost a standard deviation higher than the US.

Wow. Is this because people get forced out that don't perform well? Or what is
the reason for this?

------
toodlebunions
The American health care system is a cash cow with absurd barriers to entry,
the last thing they want are free markets, transparency, or competition.

~~~
farzadb82
Free market and competition in health care, really?

Delivering the same level of care and services for everyone is at odds with
the notion of a free market. How exactly are providers to compete, over the
long-term, when everyone demands the same level of care at the same cost or
better?

